# show off your room/office



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

so as the topic says!

post up pictures of your rooms

















now thats my room in all its glory


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

You like posters don't you?

EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:


Spoiler


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

nice one....
that makes me reluctant to post mine...


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?



lol, i love posters


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

I added mine to my previous post.

Please note : Its never that clean. It was like that right after all the furniture moved in. (I just moved to Canada)


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> I added mine to my previous post.
> 
> Please note : Its never that clean. It was like that right after all the furniture moved in. (I just moved to Canada)



wtf???????????!!!

your room is superb + awesome view!!!!


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is an awesome room, i started to not think it was his.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just moved to Canada! Love My Room!!!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

wait till you guys see how messy is my room


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> wait till you guys see how messy is my room







Wait till you see my room after a week of my staying there WITH my golden retriever!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoiler











there you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not the perfect view
but this is the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: it was taken a couple of minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15 days ago it was super clean
i guess it will be this dirty from now till i go for a holiday


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?
> 
> EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:
> 
> ...




Which page of the IKEA catalogue is that?


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!
I'm on the computer!!! Thats my signature! Nice room though! What's on the floor?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

Kettle,
PC Side Casing
Printer
Wireless Phone
Paper Cutter,
Dirty Laundry
&
Air Purifier

*Cleaning + Tidying the room as we speak*


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Kettle,
> PC Side Casing
> Printer
> Wireless Phone
> ...


No! Dirty rooms are like tradition for us!


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?
> 
> EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:
> 
> ...




http://www.starhouse.ca/bedroom/?query=All...esultsPerPage=5


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice room, even tho its dirty. i love your 2 screen setup there


----------



## Elritha (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *Cleaning + Tidying the room as we speak*



Maybe we can see a before and after shot then.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

Still need to tidy the room a little
especially there are food and drinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you notice there is a container on my table and thats durian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



need to remove that from my room


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

lol, none of my shots even show my floor, so youdont know if it clean


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Still need to tidy the room a little
> especially there are food and drinks
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don't get soo worried! Its not that bad!


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 20, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oho busted. One of the pictures a little way down looks awefully familair


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

i doubt after would be any better


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well If I REALLY showed all of you my real room...then..Then the untidiness would kill you. But fine... 10 mins and it will be up!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade,
Lets worship the tradition
LOL


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 20, 2010)

Spoiler



















That poster I have there sure is lonely.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Dark Blade,
> Lets worship the tradition
> LOL


..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Garr...that's my line..


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Fission-how did you find that?


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

no affence can people not spam, not to be rude


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> no affence can people not spam, not to be rude


Right, sorry. Alright - Time to get photo clicking.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just right-clicked the picture and looked at the properties, found the website where it was uploaded and it turned out to be an online furniture store.  The picture is on this page.  Press Ctrl+F and search for "H.Y Cool Navy"


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 20, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the link where the picture is still hosted.

*sigh*, answers were already given


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

i knew it!! i knew that wasnt a real room of his, its to shiny


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 20, 2010)

lmao you guys actually thought that was Dark Blade's room. As soon as I saw the pic, "Ikea" came to my mind haha. Plus the fact that in Canada its Winter currently LoLz...

Ifish, your room looks like one of those hospital rooms. All spacey and with the TV hanging up there sure looks like a hospital room haha.

Ima post a pic of my Room if you guys want =D.


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

Darkshadow96 said:
			
		

> lmao you guys actually thought that was Dark Blade's room. As soon as I saw the pic, "Ikea" came to my mind haha. Plus the fact that in Canada its Winter currently LoLz...
> 
> Ifish, your room looks like one of those hospital rooms. All spacey and with the TV hanging up there sure looks like a hospital room haha.
> 
> Ima post a pic of my Room if you guys want =D.



mucus said the exact same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didn t try to make it like that, im terrfied of hospitals. hospitals dont have over 20 posters


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 20, 2010)

I might post my room later in the morning, need a good angle though


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?
> 
> EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:
> 
> ...



I was gonna ask if he wanted a lodger


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 20, 2010)

My room is pretty spartan, next to nothing on the walls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might give you a picture if you want.


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

sure


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 20, 2010)

This topic is a bit stalkerish.

"LET ME SEE YOUR ROOM SO I CAN BREAK IN AND FIND OUT WHERE TO RAPE YOU!"

But on serious side, I have no bedroom. I sleep on the floor. Most of you know what a floor looks like, so I won't bother uploading pictures.


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

brian the temper picture thred is aswell creepy, guys please dont post unessarly


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2010)

Can this be acceptable?


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> brian the temper picture thred is aswell creepy, guys please dont post unessarly



The only reason that thread is creepy is because you posted in it.

Now, go report my post like you always do.


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brian, if you dont like my thred do fucking come here


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sill waiting for Dark's Blade real picture of his room.............I knew right away that one was from some kind of house catalog as it was too perfect and clearly shot by a professional.....lol....

A quick right click on the image lets you find the link to the address of the picture, but he could have easily downloaded the picture and uploaded on some generic image hosting site and nobody could prove his fake !

" Thanks for visiting *Star House Furniture's home* on the Web. You can use the website to browse through inventory we have available for purchase in-store. If you like something you see, please call us so we can serve you better! Our showroom is located in Kitchener, serving all of South Western Ontario. "

Not really Canada but a good view nevertheless ....

Now I have to find the right angle to shoot my room.........Hmmm...My house is my room actually, I live in a studio apartment and what you see is what you get.....


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jan 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Darkshadow96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh? Is that so? I see you live in Quebec also. Quebec City or Montreal? Well anyway, if you live in MTL, if you go to the children hospital, one of the rooms have over 30 posters and I am not kidding lol. It has posters of Sonic, Mario, Link and get better posters and a random Wii inside of a Nintendo case lol. I'm gonna take a a pic of my room in a few.


----------



## iFish (Jan 20, 2010)

yup montreal, O.o thats weird


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys should buy some paintings to put up in your room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate my walls since I live in the basement and there are lots of rips everywhere.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 20, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure. But wait, I'm already here!

Also, ifish, you tell us not to post spam in this thread, yet I see you commenting on every other post and replying to them with no point.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

*sniff*. My room is terrible. 
I have to share it with my brother. Seriously, I want a bunk-bed instead of two beds so I can have space to wall-mount a 32 inch television and actually have 'gaming space'.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 21, 2010)

Spoiler










^My computer and study table. Dual monitors, though one's usually off. And my collection of CD's and Manga in the background



Spoiler










^2 TV's, a Wii, N64, SNES, PS2. Hell yeah.



Spoiler










^Beds. I share a room with my brother. Well, share the basement. Haha! Also, that's me in the mirror.



Spoiler










^Cubs flag, Misa poster, Bleach poster (only the first season) heh. Oh and a foosball table with crap on it right now.

My room's a bit messy still cuz I just moved everything around. 2 days ago it looked totally different, but I like how it turned out. Gotta colorful wall as well in case you didn't notice. Also, taken with my cell, so crappy quality. Oh well.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

Here you go tempers.
Note : My be hazy (I was using my phone camera)

1st - My bed, My dog in his red coat and my uh..clothes.


Spoiler











2nd - My table


Spoiler











3rd - My poster on my table with my name written on it. ( for all you disbelievers)


Spoiler











4th - My TV (YES ITS MINE - YOU CAN SEE MY REFLECTION ON THE SCREEN)


Spoiler


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Here you go tempers.
> Note : My be hazy (I was using my phone camera)
> 
> 1st - My bed, My dog in his red coat and my uh..clothes.
> ...


Does are some tiny ass pictures, mind making them bigger?
But your room looks okay


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like my room so here are some shitty panoramas I took with my camera.



Spoiler











Holy shit yes you are seeing right I have more books on my shelves than videogames!


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

I like your room LinkiBoy. Its better than mine. Oh right my pics are dark cause I took them at night.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

Spoiler



Removed pic. Will upload better pic, someday,



My ugly room. I censored most of it. Or the more controversial parts. No gaming space in there. I hate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to replace the two beds with a bunk bed and use the left over space to put a 32 inch television on the wall with my Wii. I also need to clean the room. It looks like shit.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 24, 2010)

My room is too messy, and too small to even wanna put a picture up. I hate my room, its like a damn dungeon. It actually used to be a closet >_>


----------



## PettingZoo (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh shit, I forgot about posting my room. This weekend I'll try and take pictures of it and upload them


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 28, 2010)

elixir your room is damn messy.


Spoiler: room?













Spoiler: very very old drawings













Spoiler: bed


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 28, 2010)

ifikachu, 

who else do you sleep with ?
your sister?
FAN? won't that be too hot for you


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2010)

iPika lives in a prison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What are these things in front of the windows?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 28, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> ifikachu,
> 
> who else do you sleep with ?
> your sister?
> FAN? won't that be too hot for you


yah. got aircorn above door, never take photo 

@mega ace - some sort of shutters for blocking sunlight


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know why Pika but thats EXACTLY how i pictured your room.

But anyways, I'm going to post my room latter. It's squeaky clean. :>


----------



## iFish (Jan 28, 2010)

great pictures guys, i had lost faith in this thred but its now back alive.. THIS THRED FOR STICKY!!!


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jan 28, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Oh shit, I forgot about posting my room. This weekend I'll try and take pictures of it and upload them


Well, you have a good reason for forgetting, because you and your cat do coke.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> My room is too messy, and too small to even wanna put a picture up. I hate my room, its like a damn dungeon. It actually used to be a closet >_>








Anyways, why do almost all of you have a TV in your room? Isn't that weird?

I'll see if I can post some pictures of my room later on.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong with having a TV in your room. My parents are watching stuff downstairs 24/7 so this is the only way I can play console video games.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont even use my tv..




			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I don't know why Pika but thats EXACTLY how i pictured your room.
> 
> But anyways, I'm going to post my room latter. It's squeaky clean. :>


o_o
wut


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?
> 
> EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:
> 
> ...


Doesn't look as girly as expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Forget my room. Don't even have one.I have but it's right next to a building that is constructed and there are noises there the whole night.Maybe 'll post a pic of it next year when I'll actually be using it.*Does anyone want to see my books.*


----------



## iFish (Jan 29, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> elixir your room is damn messy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: room?
> ...



ipikachu

i love your room, its so bright when  my room is way to dark, i wanna paint my room LIME GREEN!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2010)

girlier than yours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seems like most of your rooms aren't bright? @[email protected] lol

i didnt want pink but my sister did so the ceiling is blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (clouds design but cant really see...)

and i just noticed i have my photos in the picture.. >_>


----------



## iFish (Jan 29, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> girlier than yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my room is not girly!!!!! i just have alot of posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want a bright room!


----------



## TaeK (Jan 29, 2010)

it's changed a bit since though ;[


----------



## Sephi (Jan 29, 2010)

This is where Sephi lives 90%+ of his life.



Spoiler



[title:]


----------



## driverzx (Jan 29, 2010)

The "full of junk" must be were you hide your stash


----------



## Sephi (Jan 29, 2010)

The junk in question




Spoiler



[title:]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











fun fact: whenever Sephi overfills his Zippo, he uses his mouse pad to absorb all the excess fluid, and then proceeds by lighting it ablaze.


----------



## iFish (Jan 30, 2010)

lol i loove lighters!!

sephi,  we need more fun facts!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2010)

More people need to post their rooms. Maybe I'll start posting random junk in my drawers.


----------



## iFish (Jan 31, 2010)

nobody elise gonna share?


----------



## Theraima (Jan 31, 2010)

I MIGHT get some pics of my room and post them here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2010)

I think a lot of you guys 'post your rooms' with the idea that is the only place you call 'yours' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Technically I should post the floor plan for my whole place, as I pay the bills and it becomes as a result, 'all mine' hehe.

But here's the location I call 'my place' aside from my bedroom which is only for sleeping and playing with the wife in my case.

My hobby spot (which is behind my computer desk by the way).





And my computer area (and yes I like it this clean normally).









Most people would likely have used this 11'x12' room as the dining room.


----------



## Banger (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe I shall post my living space when I find my camera.


----------



## Sephi (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are some nice posters you have there Panzer Tacticer, I need to get some like those.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 31, 2010)

Spoiler: desk + corner of my bed










*EDIT*: dunno if it counts, but;


Spoiler: AntoliCam Vid


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Those are some nice posters you have there Panzer Tacticer, I need to get some like those.



Yep, totally happy with liking both Haruhi and the Lucky Star anime. Hey whats to hate aside from the rather unfriendly methodology employed in releasing endless 8. But then I didn't actually buy the endless 8 dvds (I am way too not stupid enough for that decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , heck I won't likely even download the dvds for Endless 8.

I didn't mind the mindless schoolgirl babble of Lucky Star (unsure why I'm immune though).

Wish I had more posters, but the thing with posters, is you need a wall to put them on. I sure wish they would hurry up marketing something in a reasonable sized digital picture I could buy. I'd love to have a large framed digital picture that would cycle my large anime collection through it hehe.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

No thanks. I dont want to be show off. Being show off is a jerk and disrespectful. All of you guys room are great and cool, that's it.


----------



## asdf (Feb 1, 2010)

My room is very small and I have shit all over the floor. I have the smallest room in the house >_


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> No thanks. I dont want to be show off. Being show off is a jerk and disrespectful. All of you guys room are great and cool, that's it.


You realize your showing off by saying you don't wanna show off?


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 1, 2010)

I may post later, can't be bothered going up there right now as my PC is my main space, also mine's abit too tidy.


----------



## Banger (Feb 1, 2010)

Living room, missing some things that I have at mothers for my brother to play with or in closet because have not hooked it up.




Spoiler











more to come later, such as bedroom, or bathroom


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Living room, missing some things that I have at mothers for my brother to play with or in closet because have not hooked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand you give me your tv!!!! lol


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess I will post my room also:



Spoiler



At this moment I no longer use this PC because... how could I?
Instead I use the family PC and or my laptop.





TV with yet more consoles stashed arround it.





Close up of my faforite games: SNES and NES. (Yep atari games are also there)





And the top of my closet which is filled with controllers and so.







As you can tell I like collecting consoles.
Just started with it so have yet to collect a lot.
For the love of god I did not include a picture of my bed.


----------



## redact (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> This is where Sephi lives 90%+ of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRAGON BALL! :3



Spoiler: desk













Spoiler



[title:bed which i have to share with brother :


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, here goes nothing!



Spoiler



[title:]






Random stuff just lying around on my desk



Spoiler



[title:]






General charging station, my cell p-hone, psp and ds's are in use so absent from picture.



Spoiler



[title:]






Storage for my old PC games.



Spoiler



[title:]






My workstation (not in my room yet!). Upgrading alot of it soon, including monitor.

TV and PS3 are still in the lounge, cant be bothered photographing those.

I really should put up some posters now, looking at all these.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't want to post a pic of my room... It has no TV, or a computer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I was thinking of moving my whole set of a TV and games to my room...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, correction: I dont want to be show off which mean that I hate people being show off because it is unnecessarily an disrespectful, ok ?


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2010)

i didnt show my game setup since that not in my room may post it up at a laterdate. i dont have a compture in my room... my laptop goes ewery where plus amm my macs and imac are in my basement where they are safe


----------



## Sephi (Feb 1, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



protip: just take a few pics and don't brag.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure where Rockman is going with the whole showoff notion, the POINT of the thread is to share your world with the rest of the gang. The point is to show off.

It's not disrespectful (not sure if he really understands the concept of respect fully actually).

Were just enjoying being gamers among gamers.

The ONLY sort of person that could truly impress me, would never actually appear here on GBATemp. People like my brother who drips money. His 4 boys have all 3 consoles. All of their games are bought, not copies. You wouldn't be able to find a burned anything in his house. And he has living rooms plural. He doesn't live in the good neighbourhood, he lives in the better neighbourhood. I rent, he OWNS his place.

The only people that can truly brag in an annoying fashion, don't come here. They brag by not even needing anyone here in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still not disrespectful though. Depressing maybe, not disrespectful. There's a reason my nephews don't know anything about flashcarts. They don't need to.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

@Panzer,

That's your opinion. All pics in the pages are great and cool looking and thats all I can say.


----------



## Banger (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I showed off that, because it is my living room and as the topic says show off your room.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 1, 2010)

Isn't anyone else going to show?


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 1, 2010)

I vote Rockman just posts his room and stops with the whatever hes saying


----------



## Sephi (Feb 1, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Panzer,
> 
> That's your opinion. All pics in the pages are great and cool looking and thats all I can say.



If you didn't want to share pictures of your room, why did you even post in the thread and tell everyone that your room is so great you're not going to show it.

To me, you're being a jerkoff.

Just post pics.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon me ? I would appreciate that if you dont use that bad language. I will not post pics but I can express about all of your pics being great. I like them all. I am just telling you about my own opinion, thats all. I am done here, alright ? Again, I dont like your swearing so I would appreciate that if you keep it to yourself, thanks.

EDIT: I am not bad person. I am just trying to be friends with you people with my expression. Is that so bad ?


----------



## Banger (Feb 2, 2010)

I think someone is overly sensitive.


----------



## Finishoff (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler











*Updated* It's not the best, but it works for me. Picture is dark because flash wasn't used.

Post number 200 :]


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> iPika lives in a prison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol those are grilles, mate. Here in sunny Singapore, most of us live in high rise flats, so these grilles are a must to prevent people from falling to their deaths 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice room iPika, gives a very fresh Singapore feel, especially the essential fan


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

@iPika Whats with the bar in the middle of your bed?

We need more posts here!


----------



## Sephi (Feb 2, 2010)

edit: never mind, this thread is going downhill with all this.


----------



## Banger (Feb 2, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> edit: never mind, this thread is going downhill with all this.




What he said.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 2, 2010)

As requested by a few people. 

here's my room and sorry for the shitty quality, handphone camera suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note, all pics are pretty big, and i shrink them down just enough to fit in to photobucket, so click the spoiler one at a time and i apologize for any bandwidth sucking.

general view of my room


Spoiler











My work area


Spoiler











My brother's bed


Spoiler











My cupboard


Spoiler











My Bed


Spoiler













			
				pcmanrules said:
			
		

> @iPika Whats with the bar in the middle of your bed?
> 
> We need more posts here!



well, those are window grills and were made to prevent people from breaking into our house. Sort of a extra protection, other than the windows.


----------



## signz (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I couldn't find any batteries for my Digicam, so you have to live with pics from my mobile phone as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also with a special feature: My cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the black "thing" next to the table)
My bed


Spoiler










A bit snowy outside, eh


Spoiler










My PC


Spoiler










My TV


Spoiler










Just found my other cat on my cupboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










And the other (black) one as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










My keyboard


Spoiler










Another pic of my PC


Spoiler


----------



## Banger (Feb 2, 2010)

mrfatso you sleep on the ground?!?! Also I have pretty much the same headboard your brother has, except its made for a queen and isn't on my bed as of right now. (I left my bed frame at my other apartment when I moved so now I am going with out a bed frame until I order one)


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 2, 2010)

Finishoff what game is that your playing?


----------



## playallday (Feb 2, 2010)

My room feels like 10 x 10 feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus it's always around 80°F in there since I leave my computer on.  It's also messy.

My room is so small I don't even know how'd I take a photo of it...



			
				Brian117 said:
			
		

> But on serious side, I have no bedroom. I sleep on the floor. Most of you know what a floor looks like, so I won't bother uploading pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd when I saw that.


----------



## Sephi (Feb 2, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Finishoff what game is that your playing?


Pretty sure that's call of duty modern warfare 2.


----------



## redact (Feb 3, 2010)

nice Fatso and signZ, love the rooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(also, cats ftw)


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Bedroom













Spoiler: Bedroom2, computer













Spoiler: restroom












More of living room and dinning room to come im sure... need to clean off dinning room table


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 3, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice room! I'm jealous. 

I like the cats. Can you take more pictures of them?


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose I can, I think there might be some pictures in the temper animal thread, front page. 

And room is a bit of a mess right now did not feel like cleaning


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 3, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> mrfatso you sleep on the ground?!?! Also I have pretty much the same headboard your brother has, except its made for a queen and isn't on my bed as of right now. (I left my bed frame at my other apartment when I moved so now I am going with out a bed frame until I order one)



nah, on the mattress with the toys. 

and thanks merc. 

Also, cool, there's a bathroom near by for whenever you feel like going to the loo. That's pretty convenient.


----------



## iFish (Feb 3, 2010)

nice pictures guys! keep them commin


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler



[titleinning Room]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Spoiler



[titleinning Room (Cat)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I will get more of living room in a bit, going to start dinner soon. (Going to try hamburger soup)

for the person who asked


Spoiler: Cats


----------



## Thao_yea_mayn_xD (Feb 3, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> so as the topic says!
> 
> post up pictures of your rooms
> 
> ...




Nice room xD, love your posters xD


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

Spoiler: Cat on love seat













Spoiler: Cat undersink


----------



## iFish (Feb 3, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Cat on love seat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never mind


----------



## Banger (Feb 3, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was working on fixing it.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Right I'll make my pictures larger...

Here - (previously copied links to the picture preview)


----------



## Banger (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty kickass tv for a 14 year old, unless thats a shared tv?


----------



## C175R (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoiler: TV and another stuffs













Spoiler: From another angle













Spoiler: some other stuffs













Spoiler: my fav =)









I know. there was too much flash but too lazy to go take another one lol


My bed is too messy so I won't show it lol


----------



## TaeK (Feb 4, 2010)

Update: 






Now you can see a before and after


----------



## playallday (Feb 4, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to have gun shots sounds while you take a piss? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And dust off that screen!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> Spoiler: TV and another stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or were there no pictures there?


----------



## iFish (Feb 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont show on my end ethir


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, damn. This thread is still alive? Hmm... Might post my room later.


----------



## Banger (Feb 4, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who doesn't? 
And I don't wanna


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Feb 5, 2010)

Clean up your rooms!!

Sorry it's an instinctive response, couldn't help myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of you guys need to snap say 3 pictures at a go for a view, and then pick the ones that aren't blurry


----------



## C175R (Feb 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm that's weird...I do see em in there... Ill post it here normally then =] 

















can you see them now?


----------



## Banger (Feb 5, 2010)

Can only view one of your cd rack


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2010)

i see none. hey! only 1 of my pictures we barly blury


----------



## C175R (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmmm weird. I don't know why it won't show...
I guess you guys won't see my room then


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2010)

just post us direct links...


----------



## C175R (Feb 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> just post us direct links...


computer and etc http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/ce...5r/P1030447.jpg
bigger http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/ce...5r/P1030448.jpg
another stuffs http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/ce...5r/P1030449.jpg
my fav =] http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n150/ce.../P1030450-1.jpg


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the gohan punching buu pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(pics 2 and 3 do not work..)


----------



## C175R (Feb 5, 2010)

bleeehhh i don't know whats wrong with my account or photobucket...


----------



## Zenith94 (Feb 5, 2010)

I BELIVE THAT TITLE IS INCORRECT, WE ALL HAVE THE SAME ROOMS.

*Posts merged*



			
				C175R said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT A TAMAGOTCHI KEYCHAIN I SPOT IN THE FIRST PICTURE?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 5, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same here, photobucket must have really hate you ...


----------



## C175R (Feb 5, 2010)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> I BELIVE THAT TITLE IS INCORRECT, WE ALL HAVE THE SAME ROOMS.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


yea it is lol so theres actually one who can see one of my pics =]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

The pictures show up fine now, probably their end, as my quote wasn't modified, but they show properly now.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 6, 2010)

weird, it works now..


----------



## playallday (Feb 6, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of gunshots is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dust it, *OR ELSE!*


----------



## iFish (Feb 7, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## Banger (Feb 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> BUMP!



That is what she said.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Feb 9, 2010)

*Deleted Photo*

Cell Phone Pic.

Everything else is packed away, Dreamcast, Xbox, PS3, Psone, Pstwo, etc. I'm moving. 

Wynd


----------



## Tsuchy (Feb 9, 2010)

Spoiler










My Computer desk n all my junk 


Spoiler



not here -mthr


Back of my Door


Spoiler










On my Ceiling


Spoiler










My Closet Door


Spoiler










Lucky Star Poster above my computer


Spoiler










My Tv with my wii n ps2 and N64


Spoiler










My bed ^^


Spoiler










Side View of my computer with my kitten


Spoiler










Picture of my kitten on her stomach


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 9, 2010)

Jesus that is a lot of ecchi posters...have your parents ever seen this room? Or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 9, 2010)

Banger, is that cat of yours a Tortoiseshell? I have a tortie, and they are so fucking cute.


----------



## Banger (Feb 9, 2010)

Tsuchy cute pussy you got there.

Yes Brian117 she is. And they are cute, although extremely bitchy.


----------



## iFish (Feb 9, 2010)

those are hugs fucking pictures///


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 9, 2010)

Behold my room (taken using a rubbish mobile camera)


Spoiler: My Chair,games,books and guitars









I love my chair, though my cat nicks it half the time...(no pics sorry)





Spoiler: My bed under the stairs, my PC, revision and Beatles drums


----------



## Tsuchy (Feb 10, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Jesus that is a lot of ecchi posters...have your parents ever seen this room? Or anyone else for that matter?
> They really dont care what i put on my wall, at least it looks nice and not boring ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha my parents would laugh at me probably so i just put up relatively "normal" posters up


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Haha my parents would laugh at me probably so i just put up relatively normal posters up



LIKE MINE!


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 10, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suffer from "I think everyone will laugh at me regardless of what I do" syndrome so my walls have no posters, even though I want to put some up.
But yes my parents would laugh at me if I put up anime posters.

I should snap a few pictures of my room >_>


----------



## iFish (Feb 10, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't mean anime posters, I meant ecchi posters lol. I used to have some animu posters up (Vampire Hunter D and Witch Hunter Robin). Even something like Rozen Maiden would work with them as it's not girls in bikinis (I have several RM figyus in my room).


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh wow, I would die if I put anything like that on me wall. 
Since I moved, I took down all my animu posters, movie posters, and promo video game posters and shoved them all in a box. Probably won't use them again.

I'll take pictures when I eventually buy poster frames for the 2-3 posters I got recently. Yeah.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Mail some to me if you aren't gonna use them hehe


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 13, 2010)

Because I said so earlier, I will drop these here.
In the process of moving in/out, because the economy sucks.
Replacing that old bulky, yet awesome, TV for a shiny new HDTV this weekend.
And removing the lame desk + TV display thing for a L-shaped glass (or white) desk.

My "Gaming" Corner.


Spoiler













Spoiler










inb4GEEGEEGEE

Also, yes, I am blocking that door. It leads to a bathroom, that is shared by 3 people. I use my own seperate one elsewhere.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 13, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Also, yes, I am blocking that door. It leads to a bathroom, that is shared by 3 people. I use my own seperate one elsewhere.



Is that you're excuse for hallucinating earlier after playing Resident Evil and then preceding to pile furniture up in front of the door?


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2010)

twiffles has the limited edition xbox 360!!?!?


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> twiffles has the limited edition xbox 360!!?!?


This thing?


Spoiler










Yeah I do, amazingly. The story as to how I got it still blows me mind, to be honest.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 14, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Ignore all the Garfield stuff,


I will not.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 14, 2010)

Spoiler: My junk and clothes













Spoiler: The TV













Spoiler: The bed


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 14, 2010)

Books n shit
http://img180.imageshack.us/i/img0033g.jpg/
Clothes n shit
http://img251.imageshack.us/i/img0032l.jpg/
A very asian baby
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/img0031hi.jpg/
Bed n Shit
http://img246.imageshack.us/i/img0030d.jpg/
Desk n shit
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/img0029hu.jpg/


----------



## Banger (Feb 14, 2010)

Salamantis I will give you 5$ plus shipping for your Garfield pillow


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 15, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Salamantis I will give you 5$ plus shipping for your Garfield pillow


Lol, why would I want to sell it? I love the pillow


----------



## Banger (Feb 15, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10$


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 15, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want it so much?


----------



## Banger (Feb 15, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it


----------



## Sumea (Feb 27, 2010)

From other corner:





and my self, with my collection of... old random books and my anime (used to stand in place where my figurines now are) - and also, every Box of every thing I still own...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

@JereTHEend: Holy crap, you must be an incredible Lucky Star fanboy, what with all the posters and your room even looks like Konata's room


----------



## Sumea (Mar 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> @JereTHEend: Holy crap, you must be an incredible Lucky Star fanboy, what with all the posters and your room even looks like Konata's room


Actually konata is one of those funny but personally "not-the-best" line of characters - I think I missed it but left from the left side konata there is slightly larger printout of Kyou Fujibayashi from Clannad.

Though, I would not lie that I enjoyed and quite like Lucky star, but I am not a raving fanboy - The good printing images I found for rasterbator happened to be from lucky star and well.

Also my room resembling hers: Coincidence - Well, my lifestyle maybe does resemble Konata's but that is also a coincidence as well.


----------



## Raichy (Mar 10, 2010)

Well.. this is my room


----------



## pokesteven (Mar 24, 2010)

My room is crazy messy but I know EXACTLY where everything is...the moment I clean it I lose track and cant find anything :/


----------



## moozxy (Mar 26, 2010)

Huh I never knew about this thread!
Get ready for a hella messy room!

Bed corner. Got the awesome sheets from the kids section in Ikea YEAH!

Notice board and bedside set of drawers things.


Wonky view of cupboard/wardrobe and table. As you can see no work ever gets done on my table due to the amount of crap covering it. Also science! I have you on my wall of photos! (right smack bang in the middle! haha)



Windowsill plus floor


Don't know why I took this one, but this is the inside of my wardrobe/cupboard filled with clothes, text books, files, dvds, general reading books, comics/mangas, food and general junk.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG DANANANANAYKROYD POSTER MOOZXY IS AWESOME


----------



## redact (Mar 31, 2010)

Raichy said:
			
		

> Well.. this is my room
> -snip-


nice posters


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha ha. It took forever to get pics lol. But this is my room. Teh two main things in my room that matter are; My little cave. It houses my life stream. My computer lol. Its where the majority of my life is spent. 2nd my entertainment set up. U can see my tv. stereo, and 360. thats all that matters there. lol And yes, that big black thing over my computer is my bed. I sleep up there.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 31, 2010)

Time to show off my house/room!

The living room:


Spoiler










Close up of my beginning console collection:


Spoiler










Games and stuff:


Spoiler










My computer:


Spoiler










My housemate's computer:


Spoiler










Awesome wall:


Spoiler











Now my room
My bench:


Spoiler










Closet:


Spoiler










TV (under my bed):


Spoiler










My bed (with a secret little place, which you all are not allowed to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Spoiler










And, what I see if I look out of my room's window:


Spoiler











And a bonus, took from my blog:


Spoiler


----------



## murkurie (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I only have pictures of my desk for now, room will come later.
Side view


Spoiler










Other side view 


Spoiler











And because I'm always in it, my car


Spoiler


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Spoiler











Part of my living room. Can't do much about the wires.

And here's a plant!



Spoiler


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

Thissss thread is so awesome. 
I had , sadly, a lot of fun taking pictures of my room. 
Maybe because I don't really ever let a lot of people in here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: first, where I sleep.










Oh my god my nerdy wall that hasn't changed since high school. 
I know it totally sounds like an excuse, but things like this make coming home from college feel so awkward.
Hilariously, I made my bed just for this.



Spoiler: where i work.









And some close ups...:

















View from my bed:






My desk...




Spoiler: My TV, shelves, and stuff...









Stuff on top of my TV:









Near the shelves:





Fist:









Spoiler: Wall opposite my bed+desk




























So whew...yeah.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

I update to this thread:
My PS2 corner (Replaces my old "Shelf full of shit and empty boxes of figurines)


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Will post more in a sec.
> 
> I may make some more detailed photos in the future.


Lemme take a guess... Mexican/hispanic?


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Lemme take a guess... Mexican/hispanic?


English.
[email protected]


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

You have an fucking toy car in your window... If that doesn't scream Mexican immigrant's American born son, then what does?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> You have an fucking toy car in your window... If that doesn't scream Mexican immigrant's American born son, then what does?



You and your racism.                     lol


Edit: Almost forgot to put down lol so you know I'm not 100% serious.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not this again eh omgpwn66 lol.


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to tidy my room big time.
So that's all you're getting :f


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Lemme take a guess... Mexican/hispanic?


I am a whiter shade of pale/english.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice Rooms but ill take a pic later(Room too junky)


----------



## iFish (Apr 24, 2010)

Guys, please. no trolling . yes i'm looking at you Njrg!!!!!

nice room guys.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Stop bugging me for my room now ifish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes a lot of my stuff in my room is old.


Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 24, 2010)

omg, clean!


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 24, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## playallday (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## bdr9 (May 7, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

>


What are you doing on there?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## westarrr (May 7, 2010)

i really need posters for my room...
But the games i buy... dont got posters..


----------



## playallday (May 8, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using Blender which is a 3D software.


----------



## cantbesaved (May 10, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> You like posters don't you?
> 
> EDIT : I got a perfect angle for my bedroom:
> 
> ...



DAMN I LOVE YOUR ROOM


----------



## ufotrash (May 10, 2010)

cantbesaved said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hahaha...I think we might've already established that this is definitely not their room...


----------



## iFish (May 16, 2010)

Well... i got a new poster, so... you know what time it is!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




picture time!! now with 10 mp!



Spoiler























I could of shown my telly area, but i don't think it changed at all.

I mostly just moved and added posters


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

That bed looks quite short...


----------



## iFish (May 16, 2010)

Wanna try it out?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

@ifish: ZOMFG! You have one of those RoboRaptors! Awesome!


----------



## iFish (May 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> @ifish: ZOMFG! You have one of those RoboRaptors! Awesome!


I got it new for like 30$ at my dad baseball tourny

i would not spend like 300$ on it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you maybe, like, make a deal or something so I can get one for that price too?


----------



## iFish (May 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't make them anymore


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Aw damn, that sucks


----------



## BlackDave (May 18, 2010)

I don't have a pic of my full room but I do have one of my Gaming area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








btw the PS3 and the two wireless PS controllers are my friend's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I usually don't put anything on top of the Xbox because of overheating issues. But since it's a PS3 it won't melt it or anything XD

Besides, the xbox is on top a laptop cooler


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

I suddenly have this urge to go to my room and put more posters in it. @[email protected]


----------



## BlackDave (May 18, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I suddenly have this urge to go to my room and put more posters in it. @[email protected]



I know right? XD


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Why> since i have so many!?!?!? don't judge me!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2010)

Where did you get all those posters from, ifish?


----------



## iFish (May 19, 2010)

Nintendo powa


----------



## pitman (May 21, 2010)

FEAR THE GOAT !!!






The big giant ball is made entirely out of celluloid tape and other various of tapes and nothing else, took me 3 years to make and it cost me *nothing* (thanks to the military for providing all the tape I needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Nothing else interesting going on.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

I would post pics of my room, but will not for the following reasons:

1) It's a shit tip right now. I was rooting through the area under my bed for a wayward dvd and just never bothered tidying up afterwards.

2) It's more a Harry Potter style cupboard than a room. It's tiny. Since my brother lives here too, he took the only bedroom my dad was not in. So we put up a wall through part of my old man's room to make a seperate room for me. The good news is that I have my own room. The bad news is that there's more space in the fridge.

3) I'm in it right now and would rather not make you all vomit with pics of my f-ugly face.

4) It's not that exciting as I have very few posters or photos of friends, it's mostly just my tv, the many games systems connected to it, my bed, and the door. I don't recall ever needing anything else.

5) I can't be arsed to go find my camera. Or batteries to power it. Or the memory card.

EDIT: whoops, typo fest.


----------



## bluebowser31 (May 25, 2010)

im probably the only person on this whole forum, that has no cell phone, no tv in room, and no computer in room, and no apple products (itouch, ipad, iphone isuck, none of it)

getting a pic soon...

off topic: OH MY GOSH, THAT SCARED ME SO MUCH! THERE WERE 2 MAGNETS, ON MY DS!!!!!! (seems to be good though)


----------



## iFish (Jun 6, 2010)

BUMP!!

I change my room a bit, well just added a ps3 :3


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the PS3 box on top of the closet


----------



## iFish (Jun 6, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

some of you guys have nice rooms


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> BUMP!!
> 
> I change my room a bit, well just added a ps3 :3


That television is fine right where it is. If you move it anywhere else I'm afraid your landlord will evict you for having such an unsafe living expanse.


----------



## iFish (Jun 8, 2010)

So, my sisters are moving out. this used to be the basement were we all hung out.

But! since i am the only kid left in the house. it is now my office!!

--------------

Eating area (when i make my own food)



Spoiler











Computer area/homework/any type of work



Spoiler











Lounge, where i hang out with friends or just want to play video games



Spoiler


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 17, 2010)

i'm in the middle of a move and this is my new desk (still setting up stuff, but for the PC part, that's done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Chaosruler (Jul 4, 2010)

The closest one to my ROOM is elix's room...


Bed


Spoiler











Room itself


Spoiler










And no, I didn't throw all this paper on the floor just for this picture, its really is ALWAYS there x) (and I know each paper where it is, hence I am Chaosruler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!)

Computer [Most...]


Spoiler


----------



## 5% (Jul 4, 2010)

chaosruler i must applaud you for your scale of chaos trumps that of mine, or does it? 

gj chaos


----------



## Chaosruler (Jul 4, 2010)

5% said:
			
		

> chaosruler i must applaud you for your scale of chaos trumps that of mine, or does it?
> 
> here's a photo from a month or so back (will post a recent shot later which is double the chaos imo)
> 
> ...


Finally student, you have grown!
I am going back to my REAL house soon, I bet its not as tidy as you people think it is, even though I wasn't there, my rival, mr. "I am building now" was there for a real long shoot, he probably managed to get it worst.... (possible?), I will take pictures just incase x)

Before you ask, the pictures taken is from my grandmother's house


----------



## Briankealing (Jul 6, 2010)

Mah desk.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 17, 2010)

My room contains too much detail for the camera.
(Basically, its a mess...)


----------



## shadow_14 (Jul 18, 2010)

I really enjoy this thread because i can show something that i'm really proud of, my bedroom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a really tidy and organized person, so my room is always clean. Pictures where taken with cellphone, so escuse me for the lack of quality:





So this is my "kinda" tiny room (compared to your american big-ass rooms where you can fit a bed and a sofa):





The bed area.





The pc area, which is used for Ds gaming, browsing and watching movies and some shows (the pc is 5 years old, it can barely play farmville on facebook).















And my gaming area (with my 26'' Lcd), which is basically a Wii (with some retro gaming coming from the virtual console); that thing on the right is my wireless headphones, Sennheiser RS160.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 18, 2010)

you've got quite a nice room, shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (the pc is 5 years old, it can barely play farmville on facebook).


i'm on an 8, almost 9 year old machine and I can play farmville just fine


----------



## shadow_14 (Jul 18, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> you've got quite a nice room, shadow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really? I can play farmville, but is somewhat slow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it must be the processor, 1.60 ghz single core doesn't handle heavy flash aplications really well i guess.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing great.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 31, 2010)

To the left is my 20" HDMI, to the right is the 22" (not HD, but still nice). 20" takes care of apps, 22" takes care of games.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

@Crazzy1

I see what you did there, liar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



POST BELOW.

Look at the URL if you please


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Nothing great.


is that really your house because that f*ckin epic


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 1, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not, look at the url...


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 7, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > montrealer!!! i live in montreal >.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my computer desk at home:



Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 7, 2010)

Want my ACTUAL room? Here it is.. 
Took it with my friend's SLR cam D
He just cam so I thought I'd just use it..
LOVE MY ROOM 
wubwub


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Want my ACTUAL room? Here it is..
> Took it with my friend's SLR cam
> 
> 
> ...


Fake.
http://www.besthousedesign.com/wp-content/...ing-designs.jpg

You got to love TinEye!
http://www.tineye.com/search/a59ef6ed6cdf4...d34ffcace944fe/


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 7, 2010)

Crazzy1, what's the point in faking? lol


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 7, 2010)

Spoiler








my pc




gaming consoles, laptop e.t.c




my hifi


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 8, 2010)

My year old ASUS gaming laptop (bought brand new 2 days before release).. and Spider-Man. I own more Spidey books, particularly single issues lying around.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2010)

...Un-sticked?


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 30, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ...Un-sticked?


Prolly because it got boring.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

I had the tripod out and thought I would test the panoramic mode to see if it is was more than a toy, it was a toy.
Still excuse to resurrect the dead.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

Thank you! I know have a reason to clean that piece of shit!
*Watches thread* Expect something later 2 day


----------



## Catastrophic (May 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I had the tripod out and thought I would test the panoramic mode to see if it is was more than a toy, it was a toy.
> Still excuse to resurrect the dead.
> 
> View attachment 49638


tfw you want both a bedroom and a workshop but only have one room.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> tfw you want both a bedroom and a workshop but only have one room.


I have sheds available to me as well, they are also full of tools and parts and stuff.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Can I post my whole apartement? I don't live in my bed room lol.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can I post my whole apartement? I don't live in my bed room lol.


DO IT SO I CAN DOX U BETTER


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> DO IT SO I CAN DOX U BETTER


Doubt it. I live in a hole


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Doubt it. I live in a hole


Well now I know you are a rabbit or something that lives in a hole


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

Great idea for a thread! Here's my home office. I built it at the end of the garden a couple of years ago. This is where I work, play games, watch movies and generally relax. Pay no attention to the plastic covering on the floor - it's just there while house training the puppy 



Spoiler: Desk, Nintendo console collection, 90" projector screen











Spoiler: Projector screen up to reveal Nintendo wall decals











Spoiler: Various geeky stuff


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

My apartement living room. A bit messy though.


----------



## mgrev (May 17, 2016)

I'd post it, but trust me, you don't want to see it.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

Should i post mine too? It's kind of messy


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I'd post it, but trust me, you don't want to see it.


After Fast's room, I don't think it could be worse.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

Is show your everything day today? Inb4 show us your bathroom/toilet thread


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> After Fast's room, I don't think it could be worse.


That was the cleaned up version. Also what was wrong with it? All the tools were in their boxes/on their shelves, all the books were stacked by rough similarity in concept, the games were on their shelf, my mitre saw was there because... actually I do not know what it is doing up there, all the wires were mostly hidden behind the monitors and other than a few clothes on the bed it was all good.



Justinde75 said:


> Is show your everything day today? Inb4 show us your bathroom/toilet thread



It is silver and there is a relief map of the Nürburgring on the wall.

"Pay no attention to the plastic covering on the floor - it's just there while house training the puppy"
That's what they all say. Then out come the silenced pistols.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> That was the cleaned up version. Also what was wrong with it?


I was kidding


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> It is silver and there is a relief map of the Nürburgring on the wall.
> 
> "Pay no attention to the plastic covering on the floor - it's just there while house training the puppy"
> That's what they all say. Then out come the silenced pistols.


I dont get it


----------



## mgrev (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> After Fast's room, I don't think it could be worse.


Ill clean my room and take a picture then


----------



## Froster (May 17, 2016)

Lets' give this a try  (My room is pretty empty...)


Spoiler: Room






Spoiler: Total (?) Room view










Spoiler: Desk









Spoiler: Wallpapers and flags









Spoiler: Extra:View :D


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

So this is my Room




My Desk




Window








Tv with consoles








Couch(most of my Games are inside the Couch)




This is where I usually keep my broken things(broken consoles etc.) If I want to fix them




This is a closet where I keep some of my Games that I play most of the time




Door


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> So this is my Room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the pants off and on the desk


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Why are the pants off and on the desk


Because im wearing these shorts. They are comfy af.

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 17, 2016)

Spoiler











Originally was just the one L-shaped desk in the corner with my gaming desktop, but whe closed our office down at work and I started working from home I got 2 of the three desks from the old office and made a giant L-shaped desk. Still need to get around to doing something with cable management for my gaming desktop, and I didn't picture the dresser with a big CRT on top that I use for retro consoles.


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2016)

Here's my Gaming Corner.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 17, 2016)

So, my gaming/programming/internet room:


Spoiler




















My (terrible)  ̶a̶n̶g̶e̶r̶ cable management:


Spoiler















And my studying room/table:


Spoiler


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Don't open this if you have OCD


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open this if you have OCD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49763 View attachment 49764 View attachment 49765 View attachment 49766 View attachment 49767 View attachment 49768 View attachment 49769 View attachment 49770 View attachment 49771


Definitely better than my room. Got any more space under @Tomato Hentai's stairs? Sure looks pretty.

Can I just post my Minecraft room? It sure as hell looks better than my actual room.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open this if you have OCD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49763 View attachment 49764 View attachment 49765 View attachment 49766 View attachment 49767 View attachment 49768 View attachment 49769 View attachment 49770 View attachment 49771


holy sh!t so many dew . but nice room


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

P.S, That's awfully a lot of Mtn dew


----------



## Justinde75 (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open this if you have OCD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49763 View attachment 49764 View attachment 49765 View attachment 49766 View attachment 49767 View attachment 49768 View attachment 49769 View attachment 49770 View attachment 49771


All that mountain dew xD


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Definitely better than my room. Got any more space under @Tomato Hentai's stairs? Sure looks pretty.
> 
> Can I just post my Minecraft room? It sure as hell looks better than my actual room.


this was before my house was nuked


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

At least your room has suff in it. Mine just has useless cabinets and a pile of clothes


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open this if you have OCD
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49763 View attachment 49764 View attachment 49765 View attachment 49766 View attachment 49767 View attachment 49768 View attachment 49769 View attachment 49770 View attachment 49771


Can I move to norway? Your place looks amazing.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can I move to norway? Your place looks amazing.


Yee he sent a picture of his deck on skype. It's fucking amazing. (the view)


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Can I move to norway? Your place looks amazing.


But this place got nuked a few weeks ago...

u can come if u want 2



BurningDesire said:


> Yee he sent a picture of his deck on skype. It's fucking amazing. (the view)


That was from our balcony


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> But this place got nuked a few weeks ago...
> 
> u can come if u want 2
> 
> ...


If he won't I will. That view is worth the radiation poisoning.


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> If he won't I will. That view is worth the radiation poisoning.


but u will get da cancer


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> but u will get da cancer


How can I get what I am?


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> but u will get da cancer


b0ss i habe da cancer


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2016)

Spoiler



















Inside my closet.






If someone asks, I need to replace my N64 controllers, that's why it's not hooked up.






The Gamecube doesn't work at all, neither does the pink DS Lite. I bet I'll be judged for the cleaner and powder. Ah well.


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yee he sent a picture of his deck on skype. It's fucking amazing. (the view)


Have some view


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 18, 2016)

so many unmade beds in this thread


----------



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

@VinsCool should see the picture above


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2016)

I'll snap some pics tomorrow.
Currently living in a 2 by 3 meter room.
It's a fucking mess but I'll be out of here and have me own home soon~


----------



## Dorimori (May 19, 2016)

Spoiler: christ it's a mess








cluttered af desk




blurry piano




one of those couch beds that i never change into a bed


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)

My room isn't clean yet but im in the process of doing so. Meanwhile, have a look at my view outside:


Spoiler






I literally feel like I live in a prison cell


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (May 19, 2016)

I am a lazy slakoth. I do not know the alien word known as "cable management"



Spoiler: Some random guy's room


----------



## Sono (May 19, 2016)

Welp, because @smileyhead did it, why not me? 
At least I can remove the cable hell in <1min 



Spoiler: The enterance door with my electronic stuff storage











Spoiler: My current development station











Spoiler: My ~20yr old bed











Spoiler: ???











Spoiler: My homespiders :P


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2016)

As promised, here's me pigpen.



Spoiler: Warning: overload of faggotry


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Top half











Spoiler: Bottom half











Spoiler: Television











Spoiler: Television, again











Spoiler: DVR and PSU for surveillance cameras











Spoiler: Some other stuff


----------



## TrashyClassy (May 20, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Spoiler: Top half
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can see your body in the television screen


----------



## smileyhead (May 20, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> i can see your body in the television screen


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 23, 2016)

Heres mine, I guess you can call it a office. Its not bad if you like alot of brown


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (May 30, 2016)

Man it's awesome seeing this thread active again(I'm late to the party) but I have semi-recent videos of my room and office(basement :V) .


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Nice room!


----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

My room looks more like the local tip, just saying ^^


----------



## Shadowfied (May 31, 2016)

Here's my shelf of awesomeness.














I think the rest of my room is pretty awesome too, can get more pictures if anyone wants to see it


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Here's my shelf of awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pictureas please


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 3, 2016)

nxwing said:


> more pictureas please


Since you asked;

Let's start off with the boring part, to the left of the shelf of awesomeness are the...tall shelves of....some awesome stuff and some shitty stuff all crammed together!









To the right of the shelf of awesomeness is my server setup (running an i7 2600k, 8 gigs of ram and a gtx 285)









Continuing to the right are all my consoles and my homemade hobostick









And we arrive at my main computer setup (i7 4770k, gtx 970 + gtx 780 dedicated to physx, 16 gigs of ddr3, 2x2TB HDDs, 120 gig SSD, also have a bay of 5 drives with 10 TB connected to it)




Would be cool to call it a 4 monitor setup but honestly the left one is a shitty ass TV where no text is legible, I mainly use it for retro consoles cause they look gucci there.

And the bad part....the cable management, or, rather, lack of..




plz no kill i know that is awful


----------



## Ricken (Jun 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Here's my shelf of awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had me at P4 Golden


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 4, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Had me at P4 Golden



It's a painting  Everyone always mistakes it for a poster.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> It's a painting  Everyone always mistakes it for a poster.


_O rly?



_
Lol, nice painting tho


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 4, 2016)

Ricken said:


> _O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hahahah


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Since you asked;
> 
> Let's start off with the boring part, to the left of the shelf of awesomeness are the...tall shelves of....some awesome stuff and some shitty stuff all crammed together!
> 
> ...


I think you win the thread


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

@Shadowfied Can i have your Eeveelution plushies?


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Shadowfied Can i have your Eeveelution plushies?


No way : >
I wish I had Umbreon too..


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> No way : >
> I wish I had Umbreon too..


I want to buy these plushies! They would fit so well in my shelf!


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 10, 2016)

My chill corner :-D


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> View attachment 58632
> My chill corner :-D


Love the wall decal!! 

Since this thread got a revive I should let you guys know I'm redesigning my room. Stay tuned


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> View attachment 58632
> My chill corner :-D


Really nice!

I'd like to see some cable management, and personally I think it'd look better if the 360 was placed horizontally instead. Also, are those like...4 WD MyBooks? May I ask what they're for?


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Really nice!
> 
> I'd like to see some cable management, and personally I think it'd look better if the 360 was placed horizontally instead. Also, are those like...4 WD MyBooks? May I ask what they're for?


I have some more WD Books in a other place :-P.
The HDDs is my backup place for my personal pictures..... and maybe for some other sh*t :-D
The XBOX 360 isnt very long at this place, only because testing with the RGH 1.2.


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> I have some more WD Books in a other place :-P.
> The HDDs is my backup place for my personal pictures..... and maybe for some other sh*t :-D
> The XBOX 360 isnt very long at this place, only because testing with the RGH 1.2.


I see. Nice.
I love WD. My HDD bay consists mainly of WD drives


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> I see. Nice.
> I love WD. My HDD bay consists mainly of WD drives


I think i have with all my hdds together 45 terabyte :-)
But for the exactly number i must count them :-D


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> I think i have with all my hdds together 45 terabyte :-)
> But for the exactly number i must count them :-D


Damn son, and people tell me I have much.


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Damn son, and people tell me I have much.


I know what you mean.
People always asking me why i need so much space and i always say i am a file collector, but no one understand this :-)


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> I know what you mean.
> People always asking me why i need so much space and i always say i am a file collector, but no one understand this :-)


omg I can relate so bad <3 "WHAT COULD YOU POSSIBLY HAVE TO FILL UP ALL THAT SPACE?!?!" bla bla bla. I have a friend who literally just uses a 120 gig SSD and I'm like "HOW THE FUCK DO YOU SURVIVE?!?!"


----------



## Koksi__ (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> omg I can relate so bad <3 "WHAT COULD YOU POSSIBLY HAVE TO FILL UP ALL THAT SPACE?!?!" bla bla bla. I have a friend who literally just uses a 120 gig SSD and I'm like "HOW THE FUCK DO YOU SURVIVE?!?!"



What? I need this space every month :-P

Here is a picture with all my external HDDs, but one 6TB is missing (for copying :-) ):


----------



## nero99 (Aug 10, 2016)

thats my view from my bed. looking at a lovely 50 inch LED flat screen, 8 core 16gb drr3 pc, and some useless junk if you can see it


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 10, 2016)

Koksi__ said:


> What? I need this space every month :-P
> 
> Here is a picture with all my external HDDs, but one 6TB is missing (for copying :-) ):
> 
> View attachment 58642


Awesome! Waaaay more than me haha!



nero99 said:


> View attachment 58644  thats my view from my bed. looking at a lovely 50 inch LED flat screen, 8 core 16gb drr3 pc, and some useless junk if you can see it



Is that really 50 inch?


----------



## nero99 (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Awesome! Waaaay more than me haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really 50 inch?


yup. looks smaller because theres a decent amount of distance from it and my bed right now. up close you can tell how big it is lol.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 10, 2016)

Not to be that guy but jeez, some of you need to tidy up a bit

I'll post mine later once I've settled into the new place


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> Not to be that guy but jeez, some of you need to tidy up a bit



If you are not stepping on something sharp moving from bed to chair, and better still if you are not moving stuff from bed to chair and chair to bed as necessary, then it is clean.


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2016)

My room is a little messy at the moment, and I still need to install lighting onto my cabinets, as you can see in the picture, it's hard to tell what's displayed on some shelves. But I'm fairly proud of how it looks.


Spoiler: My room


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Aug 28, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Here's my shelf of awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you one of these people who pirate and buy games at the same time?


----------



## Shadowfied (Aug 28, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Are you one of these people who pirate and buy games at the same time?


Yeah. I pirate to try, then buy if I think it's worth it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2016)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Are you one of these people who pirate and buy games at the same time?


Is that a thing worth noting? Do most go all one or the other? Does second hand count?


----------

